# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Mosquitoes?

## Bumble

We're due to visit a mossie-ridden area next week, and need a decent but cheap repellent.

Does anybody know of any products that actually work?

----------


## gavin

This is the sort of time to abandon any thoughts of chemical pollution and hit the buggers with something effective.  My natural reluctance to have chemicals around up to four young children evaporated when faced with the onslaught of Wester Ross midgies on family camping trips.  The one thing that works for them is effective too against mosquitoes: anything with a decent amount of DEET in it.  Although I do see that there are now mutations in the mosquito populations in some places that reduce its effectiveness.

Or you could try neonics.

What is the stuff they spray at you on intercontinental flights from places with insect-borne diseases?

----------


## gavin

Maybe pyrethroids, maybe not.

http://www.nwlaborpress.org/2004/5-7-04AFA.html

What a heady mix of pesticides, lack of prior informed consent, insects and chemtrails!  

G.

----------


## Jon

I have been on a flight like that several times where they walk up and down the aisles spraying.
I think it was Continental airlines between Mexico City and Newark.
Would stop any smuggling of queen bees.

----------


## chris

I don't know if it's cheap, but the idea is certainly efficient:

http://archive.idrc.ca/books/792/31chap03.htm

----------


## Bumble

Thanks. I sneaked a peek at the replies without logging in and have got a bagful of goodies containing DEET as well as a pile of antihistamine.

I bet they still get me though! I'm a bit of a mosquito and midge-magnet.

----------


## fatshark

> Does anybody know of any products that actually work?


These work ... 



Certainly decent and good value, rather than actually cheap.  However, poor for sunbathing (though it also prevents melanoma).

I've just returned from somewhere reasonably exotic and spent the evening slathering on 100% DEET (as sold by Go Outdoors) and the days itching something rotten.  Remember DEET melts plastic, so keep it away from your sunnies.

----------


## gavin

Bring on those chemicals!  DEET is a life saver against the West Highland Midge, but those bee suit things are utterly useless.  They slow them up for maybe 30 seconds, then the veil fills up with them.  Field tested at Gairloch in Wester Ross, and failed the test.  May well work against mozzies though.

----------


## fatshark

I believe you need one of these combined bee and midge suits at Gairloch ...



Unsurprisingly they don't mark or clip the queens there  :Wink:

----------


## HJBee

I was thinking of combining my Dry Suit with my veil to stop some determined wee bees from getting me from a particular hive, especially after last night and a sting straight through suit & socks that has a nice 2.5" diameter swelling!

----------


## EmsE

They just want to make sure we appreciate them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gavin

LOL!  I like the frame hook on the right hand - nice touch there.

----------


## Jon

There was a poster on beekeeping forum last year used to wear a wet suit under his bee gear and did not seem to think his bees were that unusual.

----------


## madasafish

I have found Olbas Oil   deters bees, mosquitos and other flying insects. In large  quantities it also deters other human beings.

Available at supermarkets.

----------


## gavin

Has anybody noticed more mosquitoes around this year?  I've had this kind try to get at my blood in the last week in the garden whilst trying to dig spuds, in the orchard whilst looking at bees, at a site in Angus today where I was helping Colin select a site for his new bee colony, and last weekend on the heather moors.  The things are everywhere.  I've only occasionally sometimes seen it before in Scotland, though it was as common in Berkshire when I lived there many years ago.

The banded mosquito, _Theobaldia annulata_ (aka _Culiseta annulata_).

`

----------


## gavin

Occasionally sometimes?!  What am I on?  (red wine, actually)

----------


## Jon

The apple wine does not addle your head as much, he said rather hopefully.

----------


## gavin

Does it repel mosquitoes though?  

With red wine I can at least pretend that it is filling me up with potent antioxidants.

Nice to see you back safely to the land of drookit queens and dodgy home brew.

----------


## Jimbo

I'll let you know about the best kept millitary secret. The comandos who are based near here use Skin so Soft for repelling the midges. Not certain about mosquitoes. Now all you have to do is find your nearest Avon rep. It is one of Avons best sellers but they don't market it as a midge replent.

----------


## gavin

These monster mozzies with the banding don't think twice about drilling through denim so I doubted that a little skin care would put them off, but a quick Google says that Skin So Soft is good for mozzies too.  I'd go for Fatshark's option, with several layers of clothing underneath, piped-in rehydration fluid, and a drain stop-cock somewhere low down for the inevitable perspiration.

The aforementioned Colin yesterday was telling me about the biting insects he encountered in Canada.  Sounds like they come with integral tin-openers so I don't think that even Fatshark would be safe.

----------


## marion.orca

Not even Skin so soft works - I can guarantee that. But if you want to give it a try, Boots usually sell it as do a fair number of chemist shops, so no need to wait for the Avon lady to call and end up buying loads of useless goods. Maybe it just doesn't work for me as I have a terrible reaction to the midges, so might try creosote instead, that might work.

----------


## madasafish

I just spray myself with neonicotinoids and I'm safe :-)

----------


## Bumble

> I just spray myself with neonicotinoids and I'm safe :-)


Maybe I should have tried that. Despite forward planning, the blighters still managed to get at my ankles.

----------


## EmsE

According to the following link, if you want to keep midges out of the garden, plant bog myrtle. That's now top of my shopping list! Imagine never being driven indoors from the garden again when it's not raining (insert an 'in my dreams' smiley)


http://www.historicscottishgardens.c...ottish-plants/

----------


## Jon

It is only a matter of time before one of the usual suspects claims that a top bar hive can repel midges. ( not referring to you madasafish!)
As we already know they attract pixies, elves, a fairy or two and the occasional unicorn to the garden due to the beneficial karma which radiates from between the bars.
Sure beats watching squirrels.

----------


## HJBee

> According to the following link, if you want to keep midges out of the garden, plant bog myrtle. That's now top of my shopping list!


Off to Caldwells, I'll see if they have any

----------


## EmsE

Let us know how you get on

----------


## HJBee

Only had Strawberry Myrtle, not related & when I said why I was looking for bog myrtle, the staff told me to buy Skin so Soft! What goes around comes around! H

----------

